# Parking Lights on a 2015 LTZ



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

The "parking lights" (amber bulb) in the headlights do not ever come on unless the turn signal is on, is this correct operation or is something wrong?

I feel like these should be always on with the headlights and then just get brighter and flash when the turn signal is on.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What happens if you set the switch to manual parking light? (one click left of all the way right.) Is it just the DRLs, or do you get anything happening in the headlight area?


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> What happens if you set the switch to manual parking light? (one click left of all the way right.) Is it just the DRLs, or do you get anything happening in the headlight area?



Just DRL's which on the 2015 is the LED lights. No orange parking lights inside the headlight.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Those should come on with the headlights unless there is an exception when running DRLs. This is somewhere buried in the FMVSS (Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards) act.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

I was hoping to see someone else with a 2015 comment and see how theirs works. It seems like it isn't working correctly because I've never seen a car with the headlights on and not the parking lights too.


----------



## Kelpie (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a 2015 1LT and the LED DRL lights are the only thing that's on while driving if you don't have the rest of the lights on.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Kelpie said:


> I have a 2015 1LT and the LED DRL lights are the only thing that's on while driving if you don't have the rest of the lights on.



Even if I have all my lights on my parking lights (the amber bulbs inside the headlight) are not illuminated unless the turn signal is on... Is yours like this?


----------



## Kelpie (Jan 18, 2016)

jayno20 said:


> Even if I have all my lights on my parking lights (the amber bulbs inside the headlight) are not illuminated unless the turn signal is on... Is yours like this?


I just went out and checked mine and the turn (amber) signal bulbs within the headlights aren't lit up. They just work when the turn signal is on. BTW jayno20 I grew up in Morgantown a little bit south of you in the 'Burgh. Bigtime Steelers fan.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Kelpie said:


> I just went out and checked mine and the turn (amber) signal bulbs within the headlights aren't lit up. They just work when the turn signal is on.



OK, awesome. Thanks for the info. Just wanted to make sure it was working correctly.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Those should come on with the headlights unless there is an exception when running DRLs. This is somewhere buried in the FMVSS (Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards) act.


As I understand it, the purpose if that was to mark the car's corner in the event a headlight was burned out. That way oncoming cars could distinguish between a motorcycle and a car with a burned out headlight - and where it was. Before that, when you saw a single headlight in the middle of the road, you hoped it was a motorcycle!

The DRLs would seem to serve the same purpose. 

At this point, I'm suspecting that for 2015, the BCM didn't sprout a new wire, but the 2011-2014 parking lights were routed to the 2015 LED DRL. The change would only be in the wiring harness for the front clip and a few lines of code.


----------



## Wifes2015RS (Mar 24, 2019)

I, too have this same problem with my wife's 2015 2LT RS. I replaced the bulbs today thinking that both of the lower-wattage filiments must have burned out. (the turn signals still worked) After installing new bulbs the result was the same. Then I looked closer at the wiring and noticed only two wires connected from the harness to each of the bulb sockets. So the sockets take 2-way bulbs but are only wired for the turn signals. I guess the lower amber lights on the bumper cover are the parking lights now along with the LED DRLs.
It appears that the older models used 2-way bulbs and the lower-wattage filaments were the parking lights and the higher-wattage filaments were the turn signals. Then when they went to the LED DRLs they kept the same bulb but eliminated one of the wires.
Oh well, at least I have two spares now.


----------

